# Case SC resto advice



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

My 20 yr old son just bought at auction a 1949 Case SC w/narrow front and all original/complete except for 12V conversion, missing gas cap, and missing LH light cast piece between light and bar. Starts and runs well but of course a few leaks. And tires are shot. 
Two questions...one, what should be our checklist for repair/replace/basic maintenance before painting? 
Second, I see a petcock and a barbed air hose fitting sticking out of the side of the oil pan....factory or jerry-rigged? What function? 
Thanks!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Russ

I have a 1941 Case SC so I welcome you and your son to the family!

The on mine there are two holes on the right side of the oil pan (as viewed from seat) they act similarly to an oil dip stick on your car. The lower one is the same as the add line and the upper one is the full line. They came with pipe plugs originally. I would guess the air hose valve is in the top hole and this would allow you to check the oil level without unscrewing anything. Just push in on the air barb and see if anything leaks out. If so its full if not check the petcock to see if its down to the add line.

On the other side of the oil pan is a plate with three bolts. This is actually the oil screen which has all the oil flow through it and acts like an oil filter. Carefully remove the three bolts (when you are changing the oil) and slide it out towards you. Clean it with some solvent to get rid of any crud. Also while you have it removed try to clean out as much crud from the bottom of the pan as possible. I was able to stuff a rag in there and wipe out most of the pan. Saves the hassle and potential damage to the oil pan gasket by not removeing the pan. As I recall while I had the oil filter removed I pored some kerosene down the oil fill hole to wash out as much crud as possible before reinstalling it. I think it takes 5 quarts of oil to fill it back up.

I went through the 12 volt conversion too so if you get stuck I can go look at mine and send you some pictures.

Good luck 
Andy


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks! It had stumped even the experts that stopped by to see the new/old Case. 

Will do on the oil change and flush. basically we have a short list...ready it for painting, rewire (already has 12V on it so we should be okay), drain/flush/replace fluids, replace several leaking gaskets. Need new rubber all the way 'round. Missing some trim pcs...gas cap, tool box, LH cast bracket to hold light, etc. That's about it....any suggestions on where to get parts?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry I have never looked for parts to fix mine up. It is still ugly and will probably stay that way since it is for working not showing. I was more concerned about getting and keeping it running good. 

I would check local dealers junk piles and on the web. I have seen some parts on Ebay occasionallly. I also found this web site that offered general parts for repairs and some replacement trim parts and manuals for sale. It also has lots of pics with a pretty active forum.

tractor site


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks....this one won't be for show either but we do want to make it 100% honest as far as parts and a mechanical going-over and paint. Have done business with YTC before and well satisfied. Other parts as you say we'll have to scrounge. Started the tear-down last night...


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Getting parts should be easy, any tractor salvage yard should be able to help. Some parts are still available from Case. I recommend Don Livingston for any used or replacement parts. Don't be scared to try your Case dealer as some used parts dealers buy new parts from Case and resell as NOS. Sometimes Case is cheap, not always.
Dons phone number is 507-433-0073
Email is [email protected]

Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## RyanMcDonaldCRNA (May 18, 2021)

Hey there Russ,
My son is starting up his resto of a '51 SC he/we inherited; this will be for school credit as well, which is nice...
We would love to see pics of your project and maybe learn from your process...


----------

